# two male rabbits neutered



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

hello just to let all know that I'm new to this 


i have two male rabbits, one a lop and the other a lionhead. I brought both from a young age and they have always been good together, grooming each other and playing so lovely. They are now around 4 months old and they had started to hump each other and i noticed that the lop and starting to chase and sum what bully the little lionhead. Due to this i have just had them neutered and its there second day bk from the vets. im keeping a very good eye on them and have still noticed that the lop is still chasing the lionhead away. Is this normal ? they are not fighting, just the lion head is running away from him if he gets close. i would really like to know if they will become friends again ?


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Hormones will take about 6 weeks to die down after a neuter.
Perhaps you could seperate them for a few weeks and then re-bond them once they have settled.
I'm sure after an op the little lion head doesn't want to be chased around, he'll want to relax and recover.


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

thank you very much for the reply, ill defiantly be doing that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

I would def split the for a few days/weeks tbh, running around so much after his neuter might cause his sutures to rupture.


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

yes i was worried about that happening. hes just sitting in the corner. if he moves around and the lop is hopping around he goes shooting off bk to his corner  bless him


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Another issue could be what size setup are they in?


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

o its a really big hutch and run for them both.

hutch -191cm width x88,5cm depth
run - 183cm width x124,5cm depth

but let out most the day in a large and secure garden. keeping them in for now though


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

not a bad sized set up then

if i were you i would take them both out of it for a week or 2 while they heal, you might actually find putting them together in a smaller cage will stop the chassing while they heal, but if it doesnt then separate them, once they have healed a bit, try popping them back in heir set up together

i say remove them both, so one doesnt claim the space as his, as that will cause issues


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

infact i think that a good idea. before i separated them for a day due to the lop (fudge) bothering him a lot and mounting him. when putting them back together they really looked like they missed each other. cuddling up for naps and grooming each other. i worry when separating them because i know this can stress bunnies out. keeping them together all cuddle up might do them some good


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

just to let every1 know, fudge and smokey are doing a lot better now. cuddles are back on the menu and there playing lovely. thought it might take longer but their doing great. their stitches are both wonderful and im really pleased with how its all gone. I'm a bit of a worrier with them and have been up around 4 times in the night to check on them. but i think i can start relaxing a little now  thanks for every1's help xxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

glad they are getting on better now hun  they dont half know how to worry us dont they :lol:


----------

